# Possible worst case situation short of nuclear war - Zaporizhzhya power plant attacked



## JoeFreedom (Dec 7, 2021)

This could be a REAL situation that would affect the entire world in one way or another. As preppers we need to keep ourselves on alert during this entire war. At any moment it could shift to something else and NO I'm not saying jump in the bunkers but, I am saying we need to take this seriously.

Ukraine president appeals for European aid amid Russian bombardment of nuclear facility that sparked fire | Fox News


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

The war is over - Putin won. The only question is: how much death and destruction will Ukraine suffer before surrender?


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

KellyDude said:


> The war is over - Putin won. The only question is: how much death and destruction will Ukraine suffer before surrender?


Wondering how many will die under Putin's control, I heard that the Russians have a list of people to be arrested and executed and others will go to a camp.....sounds like Germany 1939

There will be more Russians killed during the Guerrilla war that will be starting after the Ukraine surrenders.


----------



## nondakotagroer (Jan 11, 2022)

kellydude, i have to disagree with you.Temporary military control of a country is not winning. Even if all the cities in the Ukraine fall to Russian troops, I don't think the country is controlled. I think that Ukraine will be not conquerable based on what I have read about the Ukrainian population. What parent can forget losing their children to the bombing. What child that lost their parent could not forever be a hostile to the new state. Taking control? of Ukraine, could cause losing control in the rest of Russia. I think the invasion of Ukraine was a serious mistake. Time will tell.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

If the 1.3 million plus refugees were instead not to run like pansies and pick up a firearm ( or offer some service to front lines), assemble and fight back Russia would never gotten this far.
We doomed Ukraine to this fate back in the 90's, no nuclear deterrent equals easy taking over.
https://www.securitycouncilreport.org/atf/cf/{65BFCF9B-6D27-4E9C-8CD3-CF6E4FF96FF9}/s_1994_1399.pdf


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

nondakotagroer said:


> " I think that Ukraine will be not conquerable based on what I have read about the Ukrainian population. What parent can forget losing their children to the bombing. What child that lost their parent could not forever be a hostile to the new state. Taking control? of Ukraine, could cause losing control in the rest of Russia. I think the invasion of Ukraine was a serious mistake. Time will tell.


agree with you @nondakotagroer 
The anger and hatred that Russia is creating will fuel the fires for insurgency... and possible terrorist retaliation...
there are many Russian speaking ukranians. that could easily infiltrate russia... that will want revenge for the deaths and destruction that this war causes...
Moscow should be very afraid...
9/11 has shown the potential for harm a very small group of motivated organized radicals can achieve.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Weldman said:


> If the 1.3 million plus refugees were instead not to run like pansies and pick up a firearm ( or offer some service to front lines), assemble and fight back Russia would never gotten this far.
> We doomed Ukraine to this fate back in the 90's, no nuclear deterrent equals easy taking over.
> https://www.securitycouncilreport.org/atf/cf/{65BFCF9B-6D27-4E9C-8CD3-CF6E4FF96FF9}/s_1994_1399.pdf


Yeah…all those elderly, mothers, and children.
Let’s kill them off. 

Feel better now?


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

ErickthePutz said:


> Yeah…all those elderly, mothers, and children.
> Let’s kill them off.
> 
> Feel better now?


A lot better, serve in combat on the front lines and you will see first hand everyone has a use no matter their age and I have put a bullet in each one of those so you aren't pulling my heart strings.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yet everybody forgets about Japans Fukushima nuclear disaster. They will have to dump the waste water pretty soon. 10 years alter and they haven't even started clean up yet.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One Shot said:


> Wondering how many will die under Putin's control, I heard that the Russians have a list of people to be arrested and executed and others will go to a camp.....sounds like Germany 1939
> 
> There will be more Russians killed during the Guerrilla war that will be starting after the Ukraine surrenders.


Interesting enough, I am currently reading another book (this is not my first) on the Ukranian partisan bands that lived in the forests and raised havoc in the German rear areas in 1941-1943.
And most Ukranians hate Russians, a hold over from the misery of the collective farms of the 20's and 30's as part of the then Soviet Union.
These people will not give up and roll over.


----------



## Sherpa Bill (Dec 11, 2017)

BamaDOC said:


> agree with you @nondakotagroer
> The anger and hatred that Russia is creating will fuel the fires for insurgency... and possible terrorist retaliation...
> there are many Russian speaking ukranians. that could easily infiltrate russia... that will want revenge for the deaths and destruction that this war causes...
> Moscow should be very afraid...
> 9/11 has shown the potential for harm a very small group of motivated organized radicals can achieve.


Wow, still believe in the 911 fairy tale "official" story?


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Sherpa Bill said:


> Wow, still believe in the 911 fairy tale "official" story?


not sure what youre talking about...
but I saw the towers go down.. and I took care of victims as a medical student.
save your paranoid rants for some idiot who will listen to your crap.


----------

